# cpt code for incarcerated ventral hernia repair



## mrolf

Need help in finding cpt code for a ventral hernia repair with mesh and umbilectomy.  Can we bill seperately??  Thanks,


----------



## vmounce

49561 for incarcerated ventral hernia
49568 for implantation of mesh
49250 for umbilectomy-according to my program shows is bundled into 49561 and is to never be unbundled
Also,  I found out last year we can bill for the implant L8699.  Butr you may already know that.

So I would use 49561 49568 & L8699

Hope this helps.

Vickie


----------

